# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Snow on the Cherry tree

## JEK

But not sticking to the street.

----------


## andynap

Can't wait  :uncomfortableness:

Beautiful here

----------


## andynap

Oh oh. This my Android phone. Gotta do landscape too?

----------


## andynap

Fixed

----------


## MIke R

I'm listening to Marthas Vineyard WMVY today and they are calling for Blizzard conditions tonight and tomorrow with over a foot of snow...

and the forecast for Friday???...sunny and 55-60 degrees....of course!...

----------


## JEK



----------


## Rosemary

Wind gusts to 55 tomorrow?  I may finally bring the deck furniture inside.

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful JEK and Andy.

----------


## amyb

That Lucy sure has a way with words!

Gotta love her.

----------


## soyabeans

looks like the snow missed NYC ....now ready for spring

----------

